# Resources on Catechetical Preaching



## PaulCLawton (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello folks, I'm looking for some good resources in favour of catechetical preaching, any suggestions?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 10, 2012)

This article by Dr. N. H. Gootjes is still one of the best.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 10, 2012)

Paul:

If you PM me your e-mail address I would be glad to send you a paper I wrote on this subject.


----------

